# Tokyo GTR Meet - pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Daikoku Parking Area last night, over 25 GTR's showed up.
Here a few pics I took, will post more later. It turned out to
be decent weather despite the two 5 minute showers we had.
A few other cars popped in after I put my camera away (800 hp R32).





































Beautiful black BNR34 M Spec (what does M stand for? Mmmmmmmmmm?)










More pics coming soon


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

oooohhhh, old school










2 black beasts, or should I beauties?










And the best for last, my best pic of the night










lol - forgot to use the tripod


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks for the pics Paul


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool pics as usual - really like the blue R32 with the Black wheels ... nice combination


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

great pics as always... 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## 4age (Mar 18, 2005)

:bowdown1: Ahhh so cool. Could anybody from you guy's in Japan tell a Skylinenut (me) when these meets are held? Or perhaps give a lift to one as i am on holidays in Japan Tokyo from 16.09.06 - 24.09.06 :shy:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Is the PGC-10 a real one? or what engine inside?

Great meet, :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have no words for this:bowdown1:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

love the first two pics, 

I, too like the blue R32 wearing black wheels - looks awesome


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very nice, Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the nice pics hyrev. beautiful as always!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Great pictures!
What exposure time do you use to not over-light the pictures? 1,5 sec? and what ISO?


----------



## richr32 (Oct 30, 2005)

great pics there im lovin that blue r32


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cool pix Paul. Can't wait for the next meet...almost 6 weeks without my GTR...serious withdrawl sympthoms


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

hmmmmm im gonna get me an old skool gtr next year:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## RH9 (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice pics mate, good to see a nice R31 and old school GTR there too 

Get any under bonnet pics?


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice cars out there, thanks for sharing pic :bowdown1:


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

This parking really looks cool at night... I love it more & more every time you're showing pics of it...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for the pix, Paul. Quite the collection as usual.

Cya O!


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Cool pics - as always...


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

The 31... the 31... It rules!  Good pics that man.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

yum yum


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

niiiiiice .

oooooh maaaaaaan , i love R31 GTSRs , just my favorites!!!! . folding front lips , gotta love em hehehe

im so envy , someday ill be at Daikooku spot hehehe. 

i still wonder what M stands for too


----------

